# Roll call for Bobcat fans



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Now that the bobcats are a real team. Lets see the names of the people who are fans of the bobcats or who will follow them from now on


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Right here.

I've always been a huge underdog guy so I'm sure I'll like the Bobcats for a while. I also am a fan of Emeka Okafor. I'm happy the Magic took Dwight Howard. The Magic are so....bleh.

Go Bobcats!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I always want the underdog to win. 

Looks like I'm going to be a fan of the Bobcats for a while.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

right here. My heart is once again in Charlotte.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Im not in Charlotte, but Im in NC never the less. I'll be a fan.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I will definetly be a Bobcat fan...I have to support GWall :yes:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I mean come on, do you guys really need an answer from me?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm pretty much a fan of the Bobcats now. A start of a new franchise always interests me. I loved watching Okafor in college so it's great that he's on the team. Gerald Wallace too. It should be fun to watch the Bobcats develop...


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I'm pretty much a fan of the Bobcats now. A start of a new franchise always interests me. I loved watching Okafor in college so it's great that he's on the team. Gerald Wallace too. It should be fun to watch the Bobcats develop...


Ditto.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

im a full on twolves fan, thats not changing, but im throwing all my support behind the cats, and in everygame except the twolves ill be rootin for em.
okafor all the way


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

LOL I'll be rooting for the Cats, if they're not playing the Heat.  

Go Emeka.. I hope I get you on my fantasy team


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm a fan. I will be watching from offseason all the way through the end of the season.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

I'd like to see the final roster, but so far I'm at least intregued.


----------



## FrancisFan3 (Jun 28, 2003)

i'm a fan!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I always love rooting for the underdog, especially one with farely young and exciting players. Would probably have been more of a fan, though, if they had drafted my boy Juan Dixon.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm a fan as long as the Bobcats have BRob. If they need to fill out a roster im rooting to see Andre Brown from DePaul and Josh Asslen from the NBDL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Im not in Charlotte, but Im in NC never the less. I'll be a fan.


same here


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm a fan since they started picking up players. Especially since the got Okafor and Robinson. Hopefully Ed Cota:yes:


----------

